# Service Award Nominations (Unofficial)



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok I will make this clear again as it seems some members are thinking this is official award.

This has been posted by me to see what members think of the idea ,and is clearly detailed in OP, so once again this in an Unofficial thread , hope that clears up.

I was just looking to see what members thought of a category like this for next year. this would then allow members a chance to vote for the supplier that has provided them with the best service without fear of posting what they think.
I personally think this would allow newer members to see companies that are going beyond the call of duty to provide a great service to members and there customers, and may help businesses that provide this service IMHO

This could be Direct suppliers , Traders , that are paid up members of DW to be fair, for example ArtDeShine, Autobrite,Auto Smart, Auto Finesse, BlackMagicDetail, Bilt Hamber, Beaver Care, Bouncers, Clean Your Car, Carpro, Dodo ,Detailed Clean, Elite, Getechniq, Envy, Extreme Gleam, I4detailing,MotorGeek,Obsession Wax ,perfectly cleaned,Pollished Bliss, UFinish, Serious Performance,Waxtec, Zaino etc, this is only an example and if I have missed any please remind me.

Please don't rule out small suppliers we all have to start somewhere , and a story about excellent customer service from them is just as important, to get fair balance IMHO

What do you think and if you was voting this year and had to put down a 1st 2nd and 3rd, who would you choose. Or if you don't have or want to put 1,2,3-Just put No particular order.

Please I don't want any negative stuff only positive , not why you have not used a company because of problem etc
Please Note This is Service not Products in any way as this will save any arguments , it's about service and going that extra mile only.

So start me off with your 1,2,3 ,



If you think it is a bad idea tell me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, i think it it could be a good idea but has the potential to become a bit of a witch hunt in effect

Anyway, i don't have a 1-2-3 as such, more a joint 1st and third and they are as follows

Joint first place
Clean Your Car and Wax-Tec

Third place

Ultimate Finish


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

1 Polished Bliss - their free p&p offer and continued good service will mean they are the first company I will check for a product when I'm making an order
2 Bears Wax Factory - excellent service & Martin is always happy to answer my questions even if they might be a bit stupid. 
3 Clean Your Car - again never had anything but great service from Tim & co


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

1. Elite
2. CYC
3. Ultimate Finish

In order but, to be fair, they're the only 3 I've bought from and all have been great :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Okay, i think it it could be a good idea but has the potential to become a bit of a witch hunt in effect
> 
> Anyway, i don't have a 1-2-3 as such, more a joint 1st and third and they are as follows
> 
> ...


Thanks but I have made in clear in OP only positive no Bad experience info wanted, put that on somewhere else:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks but I have made in clear in OP only positive no Bad experience info wanted, put that on somewhere else:thumb:


I did read that and my three were all positive, i put CYC and Wax-Tec joint first as they have given me service beyond my expectations, as for UF i have used them but not as often as the other two and they are equally as good. :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

1) Elite car care
2) Polished Bliss
3) Waxamomo

Used more traders but these are the ones i would recommend ADL.

Dodo Juice and Auto Finesse have given me superb service direct constantly.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

There's a good load of suppliers. 

My main ones 

I4detailing and polished bliss

Direct

Carpro and gtechniq


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

1 - Auto Finesse, I don't care what people say about them or the products, their customer service is second to none, have made many orders in 2013 and all arrived next day with a confirmation text of an exact time. Only one issue was that a bottle leaked, the replacement bottle was with me the next morning 

2 - perfectly cleaned, I used these guys a lot in 2013, very fair prices on eBay, every item was dispatched same day and recieved the next day with not a single problem

3 - Clean your car, excellent service and delivery on time. Had one issue with a spray head not working but I didn't use it till 3 weeks after receiving the parcel. I emailed on the off chance and with no problem I had a replacement sent out first class


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> There's a good load of suppliers.
> 
> My main ones
> 
> ...


Thanks good point you could list the direct ones separate if you want I have added Getechniq to examples as well:thumb:

This note has been added to OP


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've heard good things about AF but tend to buy through PB and take advantage of the free delivery.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I've heard good things about AF but tend to buy through PB and take advantage of the free delivery.


There is that but it's free at af over £40 (which most orders I make are) and a lot of the time freebies so I've always bought direct :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> There is that but it's free at af over £40 (which most orders I make are) and a lot of the time freebies so I've always bought direct :lol:


It's a lot easier to sneak things into the house if you order in small amounts


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If there are any companies that are paid up members that I have missed please let me know I'm away to add Zaino


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you got Obsession Wax there Derek?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> If there are any companies that are paid up members that I have missed please let me know I'm away to add Zaino


Beavercar care is one to add :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Natalie said:


> *It's a lot easier to sneak things into the house* if you order in small amounts


I'm eagerly awaiting one of the retailers offering Collect+ as a delivery option :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

1- Extreme Gleam
2- Black Magic Detail
3- Ultimate Finish


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Been added to list of examples , please note this has no bearing on products , just customer service , examples are welcome. TBO smaller companies may have fewer members to respond, but still please mention


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

In no particular order,
PB
Elite
CYC
Be interesting to seeTDK's favourite service provider


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

m1pui said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting one of the retailers offering Collect+ as a delivery option :lol:


lol but they wont as you cannot send liquids through them.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

For my first year with my detailing OCD. I've used plenty of companies - some more than others. 99% of which have been satisfactory. So for me I'd have to say:

1. Autobrite - truly looked after me during the 12 days of Christmas sales. Great freebies too. Used several times without issue.

2. AF have also been fantastic for me. Also used several times without issue.

3. I'd have to say ECC, CYC and Gtechniq would be here in third place. Only used them once or twice but, all were perfect and I'd happily use them again without hesitation.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> In no particular order,
> PB
> Elite
> CYC
> Be interesting to seeTDK's favourite service provider


 LMOL

Very good point re if you don,t want to put 1,2,3 put No particular order for the 3:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> In no particular order,
> PB
> Elite
> CYC
> Be interesting to seeTDK's favourite service provider


:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Try to keep on topic guys please as we know what will happen then, thanks Derek


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

If I want something to be delivered on a particular day Irvin a hurry then Clean Your Car are the company to use. Never had nothing but excellent service from them.

Ultimate Finish would be my second company 

Followed by
Elite Car Care


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> lol but they wont as you cannot send liquids through them.


Was not aware of this:doublesho


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

1- Polished Bliss

2- Ultimate finish

3- Elite


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Has to be CYC. especially when you get the order twice but only pay once


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Companies that have done what they've said and have been reasonable delivery times are PB & Carpro but the one that REALLY stands out for me, the one that I can be confident I can PM or email them and they will reply within the hour (assuming it's not midnight of course lol) and if it's ordered before 3pm it'll be there the next morning. 

That company is I4D.

Last year I wanted to buy a machine so PM'd 3 different traders asking the same question (can't remember the question). Matt @ I4D replied within 30 mins, another replied a few days later and one never replied. That's why they get my business more than anywhere else :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

1. Perfectly cleaned
2. Extreme gleam 
3. CYC


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Motorgeek

Clean your car

Car pro


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

1. Without a doubt Auto Finesse great products and an excellent service by far the best on here IMO.

2. Polished bliss again great service, carriage is the downfall for me but through no fault of there own just means ordering in advance, I wish they'd stock carpro though.

3. Clean your car good prices good range of products too and a all round nice guy.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

1. I4D
2. CYC
3. Elite


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great idea! A chance to recognise and thank our suppliers for their excellent work.
Equal First for service is Elite, CYC. & Motorgeek. I tend to go to Elite first mainly because they stock most of the products I use, but all three companies have regularly managed next day deliveries even when I've missed the 3 o'clock deadline, plus Alex, Tim & Ron have all been a huge help with information and advice.
Close behind is PB, and the only reason they're not tied for first is they are way up North and can't manage next day deliveries. Rich is another example of how someone so busy running both a supplies and a detailing business is always willing to spend a few moments to give advice. 
Thank you to all of you. You really do make a difference.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ge03 said:


> Great idea! A chance to recognise and thank our suppliers for their excellent work.
> Equal First for service is Elite, CYC. & Motorgeek. I tend to go to Elite first mainly because they stock most of the products I use, but all three companies have regularly managed next day deliveries even when I've missed the 3 o'clock deadline, plus Alex, Tim & Ron have all been a huge help with information and advice.
> Close behind is PB, and the only reason they're not tied for first is they are way up North and can't manage next day deliveries. Rich is another example of how someone so busy running both a supplies and a detailing business is always willing to spend a few moments to give advice.
> Thank you to all of you. You really do make a difference.


Thanks , that's what I though we see annual awards for everything , and sometimes I get a shock with the winner, so I think the Customer service is key and I just wanted to see people view on this , as I for one am surprised this is not the most important category of any awards IMHO.
This may also help to make companies strive to win the award or at least get some honest positive feed back with out the fear as being seen as negative.

Thanks to all the has contributed so far , and bear in mind mentions for the smaller companies that has provided excellent service, and please keep it to service this is not about how good or how bad products are pure and simple customer service:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Artdeshine is the top choice from myself, there customer service is spot on along with their products that are innovative with the times and the fast service of delivery of goods, they go the extra mile at all times.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

=1 ArtDeShine
=1 Bearswaxfactory
=1 Cleanyourcar

All have given me great service in 2013.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

1. Polished Bliss 
2. Bears Wax Factory
3. Clean Your Car

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok I should have added this is Unofficial and I apologise if this has confused any members thinking my thread was part of the annual awards, silly me thinking up a service award would be a good idea. 
I see by the response it is popular idea and holds a lot of merit , but that's just my take on as I built my business on good customer service to build up repeat business and build a good reputation on honesty and integrity, and if I make a mistake I deal with it in a professional manner , just like a lot of the traders on here IMHO


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Ok I should have added this is Unofficial and I apologise if this has confused any members thinking my thread was part of the annual awards, silly me thinking up a service award would be a good idea.
> I see by the response it is popular idea and holds a lot of merit , but that's just my take on as I built my business on good customer service to build up repeat business and build a good reputation on honesty and integrity, and *if I make a mistake I deal with it in a professional manner* , just like a lot of the traders on here IMHO


Spot on! Any business should offer good service. It's how they handle c*ck ups that sorts them out. One of my winners as an example had shipped me an incorrect polishing pad in a simple picking error and it arrived on a Friday when I had a car to do that weekend that needed the pad I had ordered. They shipped me the correct pad and paid for Saturday am delivery that cost as much as the pad so that I could complete my job on time. That's what good service means.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ge03 said:


> Spot on! Any business should offer good service. It's how they handle c*ck ups that sorts them out. One of my winners as an example had shipped me an incorrect polishing pad in a simple picking error and it arrived on a Friday when I had a car to do that weekend that needed the pad I had ordered. They shipped me the correct pad and paid for Saturday am delivery that cost as much as the pad so that I could complete my job on time. That's what good service means.


Yes that's the type of comments we are after a company that makes no money or loses a little to address there mistake or courier and does not use a list of excuses :thumb:

Ok on topic please positive only :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> It's a lot easier to sneak things into the house if you order in small amounts


I'm sure that's not the case:lol: , then again I have seen you in every GB lately:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I'm sure that's not the case:lol: , then again I have seen you in every GB lately:thumb:


Definitely not me Derek, just someone logging in as me and using debit card, then having stuff sent to MY address. Scoundrels :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Last year I only used Polished Bliss in person and Elite car care by mail order. 

Polished Bliss have always been great. Will need to resort to mail order now. 

Elite Car Car delivered double quick. Orders placed in the middle of the night were diapatched the following day and on my doorstep the next. Very good service.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

1-motorgeek free tea when i go down
2-ads got plenty of stuff and again free tea coffe and even a chips from matt last time
3-A-chem for being cheap and on way to one of my jobs and very helpfull and not pushy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks to all that has contributed so far great start, Chris C so if a trader feeds you them come close to top?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks to all that has contributed so far great start, Chris C so if a trader feeds you them come close to top?


Yeah and if kitkats are involved they even get a A+ CERTIFICATE OF ACHEIVMENT:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

No-one has yet mentioned Serious Performance 
So, my choice is equal 1st Alex @ SP & Matt at ADS. #3 is difficult because
I've been concentrating recent purchase efforts on my R5GTT resto instead of 
detailing. Besides, I have enough wax to last me another 3 lifetimes - at least!

I'm not sure I'd support this as an official activity. Being that there are all
types of trader here, mostly offering good products as well as service, it'll
probably boil down to a grapple between those with the biggest range and
therefore the biggest customer base. That inequality could become invidious
and a bit counter-productive. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> No-one has yet mentioned Serious Performance
> So, my choice is equal 1st Alex @ SP & Matt at ADS. #3 is difficult because
> I've been concentrating recent purchase efforts on my R5GTT resto instead of
> detailing. Besides, I have enough wax to last me another 3 lifetimes - at least!
> ...


Steve thanks, very good point and covered this off re smaller companies:thumb:
Made that clear and also had added Serious Performance to the examples a good few posts back.
Good point re different types of products with direct and undirect, and if you look at the current awards , look at tyre & wheel for example and look at what's competing against each other, you could have a product win with 10% :doublesho vote
You would need to have a category with all product to do a initial thin down to say 5 then get the others that product not there to vote again , only if they have used it that is:thumb:
If you have used only a couple of wax hard to vote and I ain't voted in a section on two as not tried enough to say what is best.
Thanks for this Steve very valid point, but if one of the bigger companies one you could have two cattagories no problem , and I don't think someone would just stop using a small company they know because of this award? If getting good service ?


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Nice topic, bound to cause controversy though!

1. Auto Finesse - ordered lots of times and never had any issue.
2. Polished Bliss - again never any issues with numerous orders.
3. Clean your car - again great service and will deal with again.

Dan


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Danman said:


> Nice topic, bound to cause controversy though!
> 
> 1. Auto Finesse - ordered lots of times and never had any issue.
> 2. Polished Bliss - again never any issues with numerous orders.
> ...


Thanks Dan the thing is why should a service Award cause controversy ?
I can't see any negatives as not about products price location etc, its about good old fashioned service.
We can see by the hits and amount of feed back it has had more response in the time its been up than the official pinned awards:doublesho
Is it not good for traders that may one day be up there and make them want to adapt and improve and comprimise, like many have had to do on here to get to the top:thumb:
Just like you see Lexus top on surveys along with some others , they have not the best product to compete in ever sector but they value customer like some companies on here and they are awarded with lots of positive comments , that from customers make them want to strive to improve:thumb:
I bet some traders already have been viewing this with interest and enjoyed hearing from the people that keep the business ticking over the customers IMHO


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Polished Bliss
2. Elite Car Care
3. Waxamomo

Polished Bliss - Free delivery


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I like this idea!

1. Elite Car Care
2. Polished Bliss
3. Clean Your Car


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think its a great idea! It shows which traders do that bit extra,big or small! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I think its a great idea! It shows which traders do that bit extra,big or small! :thumb:


Yes totally correct , that's what I'm getting at



rayner said:


> Companies that have done what they've said and have been reasonable delivery times are PB & Carpro but the one that REALLY stands out for me, the one that I can be confident I can PM or email them and they will reply within the hour (assuming it's not midnight of course lol) and if it's ordered before 3pm it'll be there the next morning.
> 
> That company is I4D.
> 
> Last year I wanted to buy a machine so PM'd 3 different traders asking the same question (can't remember the question). Matt @ I4D replied within 30 mins, another replied a few days later and one never replied. That's why they get my business more than anywhere else :thumb:


Rather thanks for that , great for any company to here things like this makes the extra effort feels worth it, but we all know its always the companies fault when things go wrong:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok I will make this clear again as it seems some members are thinking this is official award.

This has been posted by me to see what members think of the idea ,and is clearly detailed in OP, so once again this in an Unofficial thread , hope that clears up


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

In no particular order

1: Polished Bliss 



2: Polished Bliss




3olished Bliss...


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> I'm not sure I'd support this as an official activity. Being that there are all
> types of trader here, mostly offering good products as well as service, it'll
> probably boil down to a grapple between those with the biggest range and
> therefore the biggest customer base. That inequality could become invidious
> ...


I would suggest the reverse is true. Companies with the biggest range and customer base, processing a large number of orders every day, in fact have a far greater number of chances to screw up in some way and if they come out well in a poll about customer service they must be really good.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's a good idea Derek :thumb:

Mine would be 
1. Rollupandshine
2. Polished Bliss
3. Elite Car Care

I use a few others as well,but they are'nt sponsors on here. Oh 5h1t, I forgot about i4Detailing....can I choose 4? lol

Mike


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Elite Car Care
2. Polished Bliss
3. Waxamomo

Direct:

Dodo Juice - extremely helpful and prompt
Bouncers - likewise


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

adlem said:


> 1. Elite Car Care
> 2. Polished Bliss
> 3. Waxamomo
> 
> ...


I forgot Jay. Bouncers have always given me great service too with their products and service.:thumb:


----------



## HITCH2310 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cracking thread Derek. 

I have only currently used 3 of the sellers on here but these have been fantastic. I have a joint first place. They are as follows:

1. Cleanyourcar - Excellent customer service items arrive on time well packaged and good comms and like the personal touch with the hand written compliments slip thanking you for your order. 
1. i4detailing - Same great service and a bubbly with your order
3. Envy - Only bought from these once but cracking service again.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the feedback , Adlem I have added Bouncers as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

HITCH2310 said:


> Cracking thread Derek.
> 
> I have only currently used 3 of the sellers on here but these have been fantastic. I have a joint first place. They are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks, some more great feedback for traders , thanks for your input


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Ge03 said:


> I would suggest the reverse is true. Companies with the biggest range and customer base, processing a large number of orders every day, in fact have a far greater number of chances to screw up in some way and if they come out well in a poll about customer service they must be really good.


Voting for inanimate objects can be objective - voting for people _can_ get quite
invidious, that is my point. However, if that isn't clear, just look at the number
of times that PB & CYC (to pick just 2) feature in this thread - a one-man band 
would not stand a chance.

There is one lesson to be learned - offering free postage will beguile many!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

1. Ultimate Finish
2. CYC
3. Elite


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Voting for inanimate objects can be objective - voting for people _can_ get quite
> invidious, that is my point. However, if that isn't clear, just look at the number
> of times that PB & CYC (to pick just 2) feature in this thread - a one-man band
> would not stand a chance.
> ...


I voted CYC because they offer me a consistently very high level of service. I voted UF because they have very recently provided me the very best customer service experience I have ever received by any company... Ever.

Nothing to do with free postage or being beguiled by anything else. The experiences I have received and given me cause to vote could have just as easily been given by a one man band.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Voting for inanimate objects can be objective - voting for people _can_ get quite
> invidious, that is my point. However, if that isn't clear, just look at the number
> of times that PB & CYC (to pick just 2) feature in this thread - a one-man band
> would not stand a chance.
> ...


Thanks Steve, well how would you do it no point in saying not fair on one man bands without suggestion , always a solution :thumb:
By the response to this thread their is definitely a demand for a transparent service award.
Well if that won't work,How about a code of conduct for approved traders
Please note this is just my opinion 
Thanks again Steve , look forward to your suggestions


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> ...well how would you do it?


For the reasons I've already given, I wouldn't!

I'm clearly in a minority of one, and I don't mind that, however, I don't think
that my meaning is properly getting through...


> "After an old-fashioned, all-round team performance ... it might seem _invidious_ to single out one player,"


...that's the sense in which I see it!

As it happens, it is also the same reason why I will neither nominate nor vote
in a poll for "member of the year" - there are far too many "equals amongst men"
here to single any one person out. This notwithstanding the notoriety that now
hangs with that accolade.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Polishing Bliss - very helpful with advice often asking what product or pads you have so they can recommend and keep cost down rather than you buying whole new set ups. Free delivery and pretty quick. 

Carpro (Edinburgh Craig) every order has been quick with no faults. Spoke to him once and took plenty of time to explain the product and the best way to use them. 

Serious Performance- Alex has always been brilliant again offering excellent combinations for cracking results.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

1. CYC
2. i4Detailing
3. Polished Bliss


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> For the reasons I've already given, I wouldn't!
> 
> I'm clearly in a minority of one, and I don't mind that, however, I don't think
> that my meaning is properly getting through...
> ...


Thanks Steve nothing wrong with having a different opinion than others at all this site would be boring if it was all one sided:thumb:

Thing is in Schools they have done away with winners an Losers , as this is seen as bad. But one big problem with this is in the big bad world we are in reality hits and there are winners and losers , and that's what drivers our encomey, people that work very hard to better them selves in life for them and there family , and for me this should be applauded if they have done this from humble beginnings.
I just think that some industries don't like service awards or want to improve their image with consumers.
You can see by t.his thread that the majority of consumers think it a great idea, and I would be shocked if the traders ain't liked seeing some very positive stuff about them.

My first quote has been one I have listened to from a famous person that started from scratch and that's how I have brought my kids up , you need to be competitive in life in this country with competition for jobs.

Thanks again Steve for you input


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

im going to nominate:

1st place-- angel wax, 

2nd place would be polished bliss 
its good that they offer free delivery plus a price match promise, very quick at dispatching the order, not had to be in contact with them so cant comment on there attitude.

3rd place, so will disagree but autobrite direct 
in the xmas sales mate a order got it dispathced quite quicking, was impressed at the dispatch time at the busy time of the year, product was missing that was quickly sorted by them and they had one in the post for the delivery. so thumbs up to them


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Derek did state the below, if people carry on posting non sponsors then I will have no choice but to close the thread.



> This could be Direct suppliers , Traders , that are paid up members of DW to be fair, for example ArtDeShine, Autobrite,Auto Smart, Auto Finesse, BlackMagicDetail, Bilt Hamber, Beaver Care, Bouncers, Clean Your Car, Carpro, Dodo ,Detailed Clean, Elite, Getechniq, Envy, Extreme Gleam, I4detailing,MotorGeek,Obsession Wax ,perfectly cleaned,Pollished Bliss, UFinish, Serious Performance,Waxtec, Zaino etc, this is only an example and if I have missed any please remind me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Derek did state the below, if people carry on posting non sponsors then I will have no choice but to close the thread.


Totally agree with Shaun here please guys keep it fair for those that have voted , made it clear positive comments only , not like just posted why someone would not like there selection of provider.
I don't see one post in this thread that has said anything against anyone's selection, and that's how it should be IMHO 
I think this a going to be good if we can refrain from adding negative comments , choice how you want on not all choice is yours, just trying to get people view on this important area of any business.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

1 - Auto Finesse, great service, prompt delivery and loved their Christmas secret Santa. 
2 - CYC, got a few orders from them now and again prompt delivery, well packaged and communication is good.
I don't really use many other places tbh but have used Elite CC before so 
3 - ECC, excellent communication when I got my pressed plates from them a while back.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok update have 36 members that have given a selection and a few others that have asked to have companies added to list.
Some nice parts about companies going that extra mile for the customer , I'm not going to say the companies getting the most mentions as everyone at this stage can read the threads, big spread of companies as well, thanks Derek


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Time for a poll yet? Could be good for new members to look at I reckon


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rayner said:


> Time for a poll yet? Could be good for new members to look at I reckon


I think i will let it run see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I think i will let it run see how it goes :thumb:


Thought you might


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok sorry I have had a manic week at work so not had a lot of time to see how this has gone , more positive comments welcome


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Natalie said:


> It's a lot easier to sneak things into the house if you order in small amounts


I must try that Natalie :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> I must try that Natalie :lol:


Or work from house:thumb:


----------

